# Its all kicking off in Caracas



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2019)

Why has Trump authorised it now ? 
Will he send in the military or just continue to squeeze their economy ?


----------



## Tax Man (Apr 30, 2019)

Mr bone spurs will send the military. He want's the action so he can have an easier time here with his coup.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 30, 2019)

Ho


ly


crap


----------



## night_son (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why has Trump authorised it now ?
> Will he send in the military or just continue to squeeze their economy ?



A people are liberating themselves from authoritarian oppression . . . how evil. Not.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2019)

The people in Venezuela are fighting against the same failed government that the filthy ass stupid Democrats want here in the US.

They were all anxious to get their Commie government in so they could get their free stuff, just like our Libtard Moon Bats.  However, now a little too late, they understand all too well that "there ain't no such thing as a free lunch".

Our greedy little Moon Bats are simply too stupid to learn history ,lessons and understand basic economics.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 30, 2019)

We could get rid of that dictator in one afternoon.....that nation is ready to fall....


----------



## Toro (Apr 30, 2019)

Go go Guiado!

The utterly incompetent and corrupt Maduro needs to resign.


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 30, 2019)

Trump hasn't sent the US military anywhere...he's been rather upfront about his view that we shouldn't send our troops anywhere unless it's something unavoidable.  The leftists will scream that the US is about to invade because it gives them the excuse to crack down on the civil liberties of their citizens.  Castro did it for decades...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why has Trump authorised it now ?
> Will he send in the military or just continue to squeeze their economy ?



Tommy you now join these incredible examples who are also supporting Maduro:

China, Russia, Cuba, Iran, Mexico and Nicaragua.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> Trump hasn't sent the US military anywhere...he's been rather upfront about his view that we shouldn't send our troops anywhere unless it's something unavoidable.  The leftists will scream that the US is about to invade because it gives them the excuse to crack down on the civil liberties of their citizens.  Castro did it for decades...



Yes Castro did it for decades but but but that was OKAY that was DEMOCRACY when Castro did it because he was a Communist and the Leftists never met a Communist they did NOT WORSHIP.

I remember when Castro died, the International MSM mentioned zero on television or radio about what a brutal THUG Dictator he was and how HUNDREDS of THOUSANDS were put in prison and murdered during his Regime but they DID CONSTANTLY refer to Castro as one of the World's Great Statesmen, this illustrate AGAIN that the International MSM are just Commie Loving slugs.


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump hasn't sent the US military anywhere...he's been rather upfront about his view that we shouldn't send our troops anywhere unless it's something unavoidable.  The leftists will scream that the US is about to invade because it gives them the excuse to crack down on the civil liberties of their citizens.  Castro did it for decades...
> ...



I have Cuban friends and when Cubans would discuss Castro amongst themselves they would never say his name (because a disparaging remark about Fidel would land someone in prison) but would instead stroke their chins to indicate who they were talking about (a reference to 'The Beard" as he was called in Cuba).  Think about that...you had a authoritative society where even speaking someone's name might get you jailed.  That's what Cuba was like under Fidel.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why has Trump authorised it now ?
> ...


I


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Why has Trump authorised it now ?
> ...


Governments should be removed by the ballot box not by foreign backed rioters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why has Trump authorised it now ?
> Will he send in the military or just continue to squeeze their economy ?


Yes, America controls the world. Brits are regulated to bow to Mecca 5 times a day.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> Governments should be removed by the ballot box not by foreign backed rioters



Yes, Brits should have had you in 1938.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Tommy have you read about the PREVIOUS so called Democratic Election in Venezuela with Maduro and election that was such a PERVERSION of what an election should be that basically EVERY Western Government on this PLANET condemned it. It was like those INSANE elections in Zimbabwe that that maniac Robert Mugabe used to have.

So with that type of situation HOW do you REMOVE that type of Government via the Ballot Box? You cannot so you have to go to the ONLY method available when you are literally starving, have NO toilet paper, have an Inflation rate that is as RIDICULAS as Zimbabwe's was, have NO medical facilities because your ENTIRE once functioning Society has COLLAPSED, you go to the ONLY method you have left and that is with the BULLET.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Why are ONLY Americans so OBSESSED with Nazi's? I have NEVER in my LIFE seen Nazi's mentioned as much on this forum, you are always rambling about Nazi's and the Second War and 1933 and 1938, this is something we do not get ANYWHERE else, it's like some weird character defect ONLY within Americans.

This:


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He banned people from the ballot box. The election was a farce.
The people are rioting. Stop being such a dipshit.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Because the only difference between 1930’s Germany and the Left today is that the Germans had cool uniforms.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The SEXIEST uniforms EVER in the HISTORY of uniforms.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> [Q
> 
> Governments should be removed by the ballot box not by foreign backed rioters.



You are naive Moon Bat.

You don't understand American history very well. Our Founding Fathers understood that democracy can be just as oppressive as any other form of government.  That is why we have the Second Amendment.

Sometimes the government in power can use their power to thwart the will of the people.  Look what the filthy Obama administration tried to do with Trump and what they did with the IRS to disenfranchise the Tea Party.

Don't ever trust any form of government.  Sometimes it becomes very difficult to vote out a tyrant.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Tommy do you think it is acceptable to have a Government where more than HALF the population have:

No toilet paper, NO MEDICAL FACILITIES, no CLEAN water, an Inflation rate of 40,000 or whatever and have so minimal food to SURVIVE they are reduced to eating zoo animals and stray dogs?

WHY are you SUPPORTING THAT type of Regime who has reduced more than HALF it's population to such misery and suffering? IF Maduro was a Right-Wing Fascist I bet you would be on the Internet DEMANDING he was removed by TOTAL VIOLENCE.

You also should realise that RIGHT NOW Maduro's tanks are LITERALLY mowing peoples down on the STREET, they are running them over with tanks and KILLING them, like what occur in Tianamen Square in China in whatever year that situation occur I forget, I am getting sleepy and off to the bed very soon now.

WHAT would YOU say if this was a Right-Wing Dictatorship running over it's population with TANKS and MURDERING them? You would certainly NOT support it.


----------



## gipper (Apr 30, 2019)

Toro said:


> Go go Guiado!
> 
> The utterly incompetent and corrupt Maduro needs to resign.


LOL. Guiado is owned by the transnational capitalist class and the CIA. Why would any American want him installed?  The people elected Maduro. Why are you such a interventionist totalitarian?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 30, 2019)

Someone explain why we should stick our nose in this, please.


----------



## gipper (Apr 30, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Someone explain why we should stick our nose in this, please.


It’s simple. It’s about the money. It’s always about the money.  

The transnational capitalist class wants the oil. Since they control the US government, they get what they want using all the assets of the US government.


----------

